
Ask HN: Are there any academic journals that are free and provide open access? - codefined
We&#x27;re recently seeing a lot of news on this site about how Sci-Hub is causing the downfall of subscription journals.  How &quot;evil&quot; subscription journals really are.  At the moment is there a generalised alternative?<p>(If not, are there any HN&#x27;ers out there that would feel like creating an open source platform with me?)
======
mindcrime
Check:

[https://doaj.org/](https://doaj.org/) \--> Directory of Open Access Journals

For some specifics, I can think of:

[http://jair.org](http://jair.org)

[http://jmlr.org](http://jmlr.org)

[http://discreteanalysisjournal.com/](http://discreteanalysisjournal.com/)
(site seems to be down right now though)

------
tpaschalis
The European Physical Journal (EPJ, [https://www.epj.org/open-
access](https://www.epj.org/open-access)) has been taking steps towards better
Open Access services.

